# One Day In Dresden



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

I was in Dresden just one day,
but this city always in my heart!
I wanna back 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135344/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135345/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135346/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135348/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135349/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135350/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135351/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135352/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135353/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135354/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135355/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135357/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135358/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135359/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135360/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135361/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135362/

new fotos will come very soon


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

I was 2002 in Dresden, it was quite beautiful then. But now its gotten even better. They have done a great Job on all the reconstructions. And its not finished yet.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

^^yes I agree and Dresden's old architecture is really great.
is that some kind of baroque?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dresden is so amazing, great... thanks for those photos


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*DWest* yeah, its baroque

*christos-greece* great thanks for your attention in this thread


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice looking city....kay:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW! Awesome job!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Chadoh25* thank U!
New fotos coming soon!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

One of the most beautiful cities on Earth! :angel1:
Pre 1945 and still today! :bow:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Skrapebook* I fully agree with U! :cheers:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135363/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135364/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135365/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135366/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135367/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135368/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135369/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135370/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135371/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135372/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135373/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135374/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135375/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135376/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135377/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135378/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135379/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135380/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135381/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135382/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135383/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135384/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135385/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135387/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135388/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135389/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135390/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135391/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135392/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135393/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135394/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135395/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135396/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135397/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135398/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135399/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135400/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135401/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135402/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135403/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135404/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135405/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135406/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135407/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135408/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135409/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135410/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135411/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135413/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135414/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135415/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135416/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135417/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135418/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135419/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135420/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135421/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135422/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135423/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135424/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135425/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Such a gorgeous city, I so want to see it in person.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Amazing pics of a stunning city! :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally I wanna show some panoramas


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135426/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135427/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135428/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135429/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/135430/

Thats all 
One Day in Dresden is over 
Thank you for your attention guys!!!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful place, I like even the modern architecture.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Wonderful city, wonderful places, wonderful architecture!!!


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Wonderful city :applause:


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

love the reconstructions!


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice Dresden pics! The sculpture on the last photo reminds of Turing Torso.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite an interesting city. I love the mix of the old baroque and the contemporary architecture.
it's great that lots of old buildings were spared from the ravage of WWII.


----------

